# sorry but need some input



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

i hate posting new threads, coz im a self claimed noob when it comes to car audio. Yet in the last 6 months i have been reading a lot, and can understand it a little better. Now when it comes to home audio, im a total newbie 
im trying to help out a friend that has juss bought a new house, so i when into the look for some speaker and found this interesting, but before i go ahead and order them or at least talk my friend into buying them, does any one have any experience with this towers?? are they pure evil?


----------



## bLG (May 1, 2009)

never seen this brand before--and I've checked out a lot of home speakers over the years. seems like this should be sold out from the back of a white van


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

low budget stuff. I met the owner of the company in a hotel in Dongguan China, I think it was two years ago. From what I gathered, the company is just concerned with selling boxes. Not really concerned about the art of music and its reproduction.

I would never buy a speaker without listening to it. It is the most important part of a system.


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

well i know cadence is well known for their high end amps, unless they are a different company tho. So i assumed these speaker could be goo as well.


----------



## bLG (May 1, 2009)

don't think these are connected


----------

